# عاااجل : أريد slides powerpoint لمشروع تخرجي (خلفيات, و صور)



## يوسف التونسي (8 يونيو 2010)

مشروع تخرجي يخص تركيب عجلات الطائرة
أريد خلفيات للطائرات و بعض الصور المساعدة في my slides
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 يوليو 2010)

*تفضل أخى 

هذة مجموعة من TEMPLET POWERPOINT

وانا أسف على التاخير

لا تنسونا بصالح الدعاء*


http://www.123ppt.com/powerpoint-templates/search.asp?search=airplane
​


----------

